# Dubbio circa installazione senza collegamento ad internet

## shock

Salve a tutti   :Very Happy: 

Gentoo mi affascina non poco e vorrei installarla sul mio PC.Ho sempre utilizzato Slackware e mi tuffo con piacere in questa nuova avventura   :Razz: 

Purtroppo per me ho le idee poco chiare circa l'installazione, o meglio, stavo leggendo circa l'installazione senza collegamento ad internet quando mi sono imbattuto nella release LiveDVD 11. Volevo chiedervi, posso utilizzare tale release per installare Gentoo senza collegamento internet? o necessito obbligatoriamente della versione 2008.0?

Ciao e grazie in anticipo a tutti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

via rete ti faciliti la vita, ma con il livedvd non dovresti avere problemi

----------

## shock

Grazie  :Wink: 

Quindi una volta installato tramite LiveDVD mi ritroverò i pacchetti già aggiornati?, a differenza della 2008.0 ?

Ciao e grazie ancora

----------

## k01

non così aggiornati come facendola dalla rete

----------

## shock

A quel punto dovrei soltanto aggiornare il sistema giusto?

Ciao

----------

## pierino_89

Io sono sempre dell'idea che il modo migliore di installare Gentoo sia da una distro preinstallata, o dal cd Live di Ubuntu... Almeno nel mentre puoi fare altro   :Razz: 

Tanto negli stage c'è il minimo indispensabile per partire, poi al massimo fai un emerge --fetchonly nomeprogrammi quando hai la connessione, in questo modo scarichi tutti i file necessari e rimandi l'installazione a un secondo momento.

----------

## ago

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Io sono sempre dell'idea che il modo migliore di installare Gentoo sia da una distro preinstallata, o dal cd Live di Ubuntu...

 

Si la trovo anche io una buona idea.

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> poi al massimo fai un emerge --fetchonly nomeprogrammi quando hai la connessione, in questo modo scarichi tutti i file necessari e rimandi l'installazione a un secondo momento.

 

è fattibile ma basta cambiare una USE che vuole scaricare un nuovo pacchetto e resti a piedi  :Razz: 

----------

